# I Have A Serrasalmus Rhombeus In The 120 L Tank



## akiyu (Oct 24, 2013)

the ph = 5.0 is good or bad ?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

6.5 - 6.9 should be a good target for you


----------



## akiyu (Oct 24, 2013)

thanks


----------

